# Here’s a new one . . .



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

My front mount snow blower got clogged up with disposable masks and sheared the pin on the impeller shaft.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

That is a ^%$#@&*?! moment! I am assuming you were not at home? Or did someone dump their trash on your land before the snow?


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It was in my own driveway down by the road. So, it could have been anyone.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Certain people throw things out of their vehicles, and it is my opinion that they intentionally target the nicer entrances, because they are envious/jealous or just naturally spiteful. I pick up empty beer cans, soda cans, plastic containers, and miscellaneous materials at my entrance all the time.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

More horsepower and a bigger blower 😂


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

BigT said:


> Certain people throw things out of their vehicles, and it is my opinion that they intentionally target the nicer entrances, because they are envious/jealous or just naturally spiteful. I pick up empty beer cans, soda cans, plastic containers, and miscellaneous materials at my entrance all the time.


There will always be those people who believe that people who worked hard and made a lot of sacrifices and finally earned a good living somehow stole it from others, but then there’s also those people who are just disrespectful and don’t care. We just have to hope that the hardworkers always outnumber the others - for the sake of humanity and for the sake of the economy.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

LouNY said:


> More horsepower and a bigger blower 😂
> View attachment 71269


I have a larger tractor that I push the snow around with, and I have hummed and hawed about getting a blower for it. Ideally, i would like a front mount for it too - maybe after I get my 3rd function project completed.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Simply put, many people are slobs who don’t respect others or their own property. I more and maintain the state easement in front my property which is where slobs throw their trash. I pick up a five gallon bucket of it weekly.

I was lucky to have one sap throw out his trash with his address on several pieces...I loaded up all and delivered it to his yard with a note to call me with any questions as they refused to answer the door.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

That’s a good one. I only get coffee cups and beer bottles. . . and now masks.


----------

